# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين سوريا >  قانون الإيجارات الجديد

## هيثم الفقى

القانون رقم /6/ لعام 2001 
- قانون الإيجارات الجديد –
رئيس الجمهورية بناء على احكام الدستور وعلى ما أقره مجلس الشعب في جلسته المنعقدة بتاريخ 12/11/1421 هـ و 5/2/2001 م يصدر ما يلي : 

المادة /1/ 
أ- يخضع تأجير العقارات المعدة للسكن أو الاصطياف أو السياحة أو الاستجمام أو المأجورة من أحزاب الجبهة الوطنية التقدمية أو من الدوائر الرسمية أو المنظمات الشعبية أو النقابات على مختلف مستوياتها أو الجمعيات أو الوحدات الادارية أو البلديات أو مؤسسات القطاع العام أو المشترك أو المؤسسات التعليمية و المدارس لارادة المتعاقدين اعتبارا من نفاذ هذا القانون . 
ب- أما العقارات المؤجرة في ظل أحكام المرسوم التشريعي رقم /111/ لعام 1952 و تعديلاته أو التي يجري تأجيرها بعد نفاذ هذا القانون لاعمال تجارية أو صناعية أو حرفية أو مهنة حرة أو علمية منظمة قانونا فتخضع لاحكام التمديد الحكمي و تحديد بدل الايجار . 
ج- تحدد أجور العقارات المعينة بالفقرة ب من هذه المادة وفقا للنسب الاتية من قيمة العقار المأجور بتاريخ الدعوى و ذلك عن سنة ميلادية . 
1- ( 5) بالمئة من قيمة العقارات المأجورة للسكن مضافا اليها (20% )من قيمة الاثاث الداخل في عقد الايجار . 
2- (6) بالمئة من قيمة العقارات المأجورة من احزاب الجبهة الوطنية التقدمية أو من الدوائر الرسمية أو الوحدات الادارية أو البلديات او المنظمات الشعبية أو النقابات على مختلف مستوياتها أو الجمعيات المأجورة لمزاولة مهنة حرة أو علمية منظمة قانونا . 
3- ( 7 ) بالمئة من قيمة العقارات المأجورة للدوائر الرسمية لاستعمالها محاكم أو المأجورة للاستثمار التجاري أو الصناعي أو لمهنة حرفية . 
4- ( 8 ) بالمئة من قيمة العقارات المأجورة لاستعمالها مدارس . 
د- خلافا لاي أتفاق لا يجوز تقاضي بدل الايجار مسبقا عن مدة تزيد عن ثلاثة أشهر .

المادة /2 / 
آ- تزاد بدلات ايجار العقارات المؤجرة للسكن أو لغيره المحددة وفق احكام المرسوم التشريعي رقم /187/ تاريخ 7/9/1970 الى خمسة أمثالها على ألا تقل عن الاجر الحالي ، و لايحق لطرفي العقد الادعاء بالغبن الابعد مرور خمس سنوات اعتبارا من تاريخ نفاذ هذا القانون . 
ب- اضافة الى أحكام المادتين ( 8 و 10 ) من هذا القانون يحق للمالك في العقارات المؤجرة للسكن فيما عدا العقارات المملوكة للجهات العامة أو المؤجرة لها طلب أنهاء العلاقة الايجارية و استرداد العقار المأجور للسكن المشمول بأحكام التمديد القانوني مقابل التعويض على المستأجر بمبلغ يعادل نسبة (40%) من قيمة البناء المأجور شاغرا و بوضعه الراهن بتاريخ الكشف و الخبرة على المأجور من قبل المحكمة و ذلك بعد ثلاث سنوات من تاريخ نفاذ هذا القانون . 

المادة /3/
تسجل عقود الايجار لدى الوحدات الادارية ( محافظة دمشق – المدن – البلدان – القرى ) و البلديات على أن تتضمن هذه العقود هوية المتعاقدين و عنوانهما و توقيعهما أو من يمثلهم قانونا و مدة الايجار و بدله و أوصاف المأجور و الغاية من التأجير و جميع الشروط المتفق عليها و يستوفى من الم}جر عند التسجيل رسم مقداره ( 1 % ) واحد بالمئة من بدل الايجار الشهري على الا يزيد هذا الرسم عن مدة سنة واحدة مهما كانت مدة العقد اضافة الى الرسوم المقررة . 
و يصدر وزير الادارة المحلية التعليمات الناظمة لهذا التسجيل . 

المادة /4/ 
آ- يعتبر عقد الايجار المشمول بأحكام الفقرة ( ا ) من المادة الاولى المسجل وفق المادة /3/ سندا تنفيذيا من الاسناد النصوص عليها في المادة /273 / من قانون اصول المحاكمات المدنية الصادر بالمرسوم التشريعي رقم /84/ لعام 1953 و تعديلاته و يحق للمؤجر استرداد عقاره عند انتهاء المدة المحددة في عقد الايجار عن طريق دائرة التنفيذ . 
ب- أما العقود المبرمة في ظل أحكام هذا القانون غير المسجلة فتخضع في إثباتها للقواعد القانونية النافذة و تسري عليها أحكام الفقرة ( ا ) أو الفقرة (ب) من المادة الاولى من هذا القانون . 

المادة / 5 /
ا- يفصل قضاة الصلح بالدرجة الاخيرة في دعاوى أجور العقارات و تقديرها و تخلية المأجور و فسخ عقد الايجار و بطلانه و انهائه و التعويض عنه و في كل الخلافات الايجارية مهما بلغت أجرة العقار أو المبلغ المدعى به . 
ب- تفصل محكمة النقض على وجه الاستعجال في دعاوى الايجار . 
ج- الطعن بالنقض في قضايا التخلية يوقف التنفيذ . 

المادة /6/
آ- اذا ادعى المؤجر أو المستأجر الغبن في بدل الايجار عين القاضي الصلحي خبيرا أو ثلاثة خبراء لتقدير قيمة العقار موضوع الخلاف . 
ب- للخصوم أن يتفقوا على اختيار الخبير أو الخبراء الثلاثة و في هذه الحالة يثبت القاضي اتفاقهم في محضر الجلسة و يقرر تعيين الخبراء اللذين وقع الاختيار عليهم . 
واذا لم يتفق الخصوم على أختيار الخبير او الخبراء الثلاثة فعلى كل فريق منهم تسمية خبير من جدول الخبراء المعلن بقرار من وزير العدل و يعين القاضي الخبير الثالث من هذا الجدول على انه يجوز للخصوم الاتفاق على تعيينه دون التقيد بالجدول المذكور . 
و اذ تمنع احد الخصوم عن تسمية خبيره عاد أمر اختياره و اختيار الخبير الثالث الى القاضي و اما في المحاكمات الغيابية فيعود للقاضي حق اختيار الخبير اوالخبراء الثلاثة . 
ج- في العقارات المشتركة يسري الحكم بتحديد الاجرة الصادر في مواجهة بعض الشركاء المؤجرين أو المستأجرين الذين يملكون اغلبية الحصص على الباقين ما لم يثبت أن الحكم مبني على غش أو حيلة . 
د- تحكم المحكمة بألزام المدعى عليه بجميع المصاريف ما لم يظهر لها ان الغبن ليس بجسيم أو يثبت لها أن المحكوم له تسبب في انفاق مصاريف لا فائدة منها ، و في هذه الحالة يحق للمحكمة ان توزع المصاريف بين الطرفين يالنسبة التي تراها عادلة . 

المادة /7/
طلب المؤجر او المستأجر تقدير اجر العقار لا يعفي المستأجر من دفع بدل الايجار المستحق بمقتضى الاحكام القانونية على ان يجري الحساب بعد صدور حكم قطعي ووضعه موضع التنفيذ بالاجرة المقدرة التي تسري من تاريخ الادعاء . 

المادة /8/ 
مع الاحتفاظ بأحكام الفقرة / ا / من المادة الاولى و الفقرة / ب /من المادة الثانية و أحكام المادة الرابعة من هذا القانون لا يحكم بالتخلية على مستأجر عقار من العقارات المبينة في هذا القانون الخاضعة للتمديد الحكمي الا في الحالات التالية : 
آ- 1- اذا لم يدفع المستاجر الاجرة المستحقة قانونا أو المقدرة حكما خلال ثلاثون يوما من اليوم الذي يلي تبليغه المطالبة بها ببطاقة مكشوفة أو بأنذار بواسطة الكاتب بالعدل و لاتكون المطالبة معتبرة الا اذا ذكر فيها المبلغ المطلوب و المدة المتعلقة بها ، اما الاجور المتراكمة عن سنين الايجار السابقة فتعتبر دينا عاديا لا يستوجب عدم دفعه التخلية . و تعتبر المطالبة البريدية قانونية اذا جرت ببطاقة بريدية مكشوفة تبلغ الى المخاطب بالذات أو الى احد أقاربه المقيمين معه في اماكن السكن أو أحد شركائه أو العاملين لديه في الاماكن المأجورة لغير السكن عند عدم وجود المخاطب ، على أن يكون المبلّغ قد أتم الثامنة عشرة من عمره و اذا تعذر ذلك او رفض أحد المشار أليهم التبلغ فيلصق الموظف المختص البطاقة على باب محل أقامة المستأجر المعين فيها و تذّكر كيفية التبليغ على اشعار الاستلام من قبل الموظف المختص و يشهد على ذلك شاهدان أو مختار المحلة أو أحد أفراد الشرطة أثناء أداء وظيفته . 
ان محل المخاطب يعينه مرسل الكتاب بصورة واضحة مستنبطة مما صرح به الطرفان في صك الايجار ، و يجوز اعتبار العقار المأجور محلا لاقامة المستأجر في حال عدم تعيين محل المخاطب و على مرسل البطاقة أن يبين عنوانه في بطاقة المطالبة ، واذا صادف آخر الميعادالمحدد للاداء أو الايداع عطلة رسمية امتد الى أول يوم عمل بعدها . 
أما الشخصيات الاعتبارية فيتم تبليغها وفق قانون أصول المحاكمات المدنية ، و بصورة عامة لا يجوز أجراء أي تبليغ قبل الساعة السابعة صباحا و لا بعد الساعة السادسة مساءا و لا في أيام العطل الرسمية . 
2- يحق للمستأجر و لمرة واحدة فقط أن يتفادى الحكم بالاخلاء اذا قام خلال ثلاثين يوما من تبلغه اقامة الدعوى بأداء الاجرة و فوائدها بواقع 
( 5 ) % من تاريخ الاستحقاق حتى تاريخ السداد و على المحكمة عند ذلك أن تحكم على المستأجر بالنفقات و الرسوم . 
ب- اذا أساء المستأجر استعمال المأجور بأن أحدث فيه تخريبا غير ناشئ عن الاستعمال العادي أو استعمله أو سمح باستعماله بطريقة تتنافى مع شروط العقد . 
ج- اذا أجر أو تنازل المستأجر عن المأجور كلا او بعضا الى الغير دون اذن خطي من المؤجر و يستثنى من ذلك العقار المنشأ به مصنع أومتجر أو صيدلية أو مهنة حرة أو علمية منظمة قانونا أو حرفة و باعه المستأجر أو ورثته بكامله الى الغير ففي هذه الحالة يعتبر المشتري خلفا للمستأجر البائع أو ورثته فيما يتعلق بجميع شروط العقد على أنه يحق للمالك طلب تخمين المأجور فورا . 
كما يستثنى من الحق بالتخلية أيضا العقار المؤجر قبل نفاذ هذا القانون لاحدى الوزارات و الادارات والهيئات العامة و الوحدات الادارية و البلديات و المؤسسات و الشركات والمنشآت العامة و جميع جهات القطاع العام و المشترك و المصالح العامة و ادارتها سواء كان طابعها اداريا أو اقتصاديا اذا تنازلت هذه الجهة عن المأجور كلا أو بعضا الى احدى الجهات المشار إليها بموجب قرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء ، و تعتبر الجهة المتنازل لها خلفا للجهة المستأجرة فيما جرى التنازل لها عنه فيما يتعلق بجميع شروط العقد و يحق للمؤجر في هذه الحالة طلب تخمين المأجور المتنازل عنه فورا و يشترط في هذا التنازل استعمال المأجور مماثلا لما حدد في عقد الايجار و ألا تقل الاجور المخمنة للعقار عن النسبة المحددة لها قبل التنازل . 
د- يعتبر الشريك الشاغل للعقارالمشترك بحكم المستأجر في حالة تقدير الاجرة وفاقا للاحكام المذكورة آنفا و يحكم عليه بتخلية العقار في حال مطالبته بالاجرة المقدرة بالحكم و عدم دفعه لها خلال المدة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الاولى من هذه المادة . 
أما الشريك الذي يقطن عقارا لـه فيه حصة و بيع هذا العقار نتيجة حكم قضائي بازالة الشيوع فلا يعتبر بحكم المستأجر و لا يحق له البقاء في العقار دون ارادة المالك الجديد ما لم يكن مستأجرا حصص شركائه الآخرين بعقد ثابت التاريخ قبل الادعاء بازالة الشيوع . 
هـ – اذا طلب المالك المستقل السكنى بعقاره المأجور للسكن شرط توافر ما يلي: 
1- أن يكون العقار المطلوب تخليته مؤلفا من شقة واحدة و الا يكون طالب التخلية الذي أجرها أو جرى تأجيرها خلال فترة تملكه مالكا لسواها قبل نفاذ هذا القانون . 
2- أن يكون قد مضى على تملكه و اننحصار ملكيته للعقار المطلوب تخليته مدة سنتين على الاقل . 
و يعتبر بحكم المالك المستقل الاقارب الآتي ذكرهم الذين يملكون مشتركين تمام العقار : 
1- الزوجان . 
2- الزوجان و أولادهما . 
3- الأصول و الفروع . 
4- الأخوة و الأخوات و أولادهم . 
و يدخل في ذلك من كان تحت ولاية أحد ممن ذكر أو وصايته . 
كما يعتبر الورثة بحكم المالك المستقل الذي أجر العقار المطلوب تخليته . 
و- اذا أراد مالك العقار المبني اقامة بناء جديد كامل بدل البناء القديم عدا العقارات المؤجرة للجهات العامة الا في حالتي الهلاك الكلي أو الجزئي للمأجور اذا أصبحت العين في حالة لا تصلح معها للانتفاع الذي أجرت من أجله أو اذا نقص هذا الانتفاع تقصا كبيرا . 
ز- اذا أراد مالك العرصة المأجورة أو مالك جزء منها اقامة بناء جديد كامل فيما يملكه ، و يشترط للحكم بالتخلية في الاحوال الموصوفة بهذه الفقرة و الفقرة / و / السابقة أن يثبت المالك أنه حصل مسبقا على رخصة باقامة البناء الجديد . 
ح – اذا كان المستأجر مالكا مستقلا لدار صالحة لسكناه خالية أو يستطيع بمقتضى القوانين النافذة أخلاءها . 
ط- اذا تملك المستأجر على وجه الاستقلال أو بنى بعد الاستئجار دارا خالية صالحة لسكناه و أجرها الى الغير أو لم يؤجرها أو باعها أو تصرف بها . 
ي- اذا ترك المستأجر المأجور للسكن بلا مبرر لمدة سنة كاملة دون انقطاع يدل دلالة قاطعة على استغنائه نهائيا . 

المادة /9/
للمستأجر المحكوم عليه بالتخلية استنادا الى الفقرتين ( و-ز ) من المادة الثامنة الحق بأن يشغل البناء الجديد أو جزءا منه يشابه العقار الذي أخلاه اذا أمكن الانتفاع منه على الوجه الذي كان ينتفع به قبيل الاخلاء و تجديد البناء على أن يخضع المأجور الجديد لقعدة تحديد الاجور بطريقة التخمين . 
و في حال عدم أمكان المستأجر المحكوم عليه بالتخلية من الانتفاع بالعقار الجديد فيلزم المؤجر أن يدفع لـه تعويضا يعادل ( 40 ) % من قيمة العقار المأجور للسكن الذي كان يشغله . 
أما بالنسبة للعقارات الاخرى فعلى المحكمة عند تحديد هذا التعويض أن تلاحظ جميع عوامل الخسارة و فوات الربح التي تصيب المستأجر فتأخذ خاصة بعين الاعتبار نوع العمل الذي تعاطاه و كثرة أقبال الزبائن أو قلته و قيمة المؤسسة و و امكان المستأجر من استئجار عقار في الجهات المجاورة القريبة يشابه العقار الذي أخلاه و نفقات الانتقال الى العقار الجديد و تجهيزه ……… الخ . 
و اذا ثبت في أي وقت عدم امكان المستأجر من الانتفاع بالعقار الجديد فله أن يطالب بالتعويض بدعوى مستقلة . 

المادة /10/ 
لا يحكم بالتخلية للسبب المبين في الفقرة ( ه ) من المادة الثامنة اذا كان المستأجر أو زوجه فقط موظفا أو مستخدما أو عاملا خاضعا لقانون العاملين الاساسي أو من العسكريين أو عاملا في القطاع العام أو في القطاع المشترك أو ايا ممن تنتهي خدمته من المذكوريين بصورة قانونية لاي سبب كان غير الوفاة اذا خصص بمعاش أو معاش عجز أو شيخوخة الا اذا كان المالك عاملا أو موظفا أو مستخدما أو عسكرييا و عاد الى البلدة التي فيها المأجور منقولا أو محالا الى التقاعد أو مسرحا لأي سبب كان أو عادت إليه أسرته بعد وفاته على أنه اذا كان المالك هو الذي أجره عقاره لمستأجر تتوافر فيه أو في زوجته أسباب الحماية المشار أليها آنفا جاز لـه أو لورثته أيضا أن يخلي المستأجر شرط ان ينذره بطلب التخلية بواسطة الكاتب بالعدل قبل ثلاثة أشهر من إقامة الدعوى بالتخلية . 
و لا يحكم بالتخلية للسبب المبين في الفقرة ( ه ) من المادة الثامنة اذا كان مستأجر العقار قد استشهد أو فقد أثناء العمليات الحربية أو أسر و استمرت أسرته في اشغال المأجور دون أن تحصل على سكن من الدولة . 
و يقصد بالاسرة في هذه الحالة الزوجة و الاولاد مجتمعين أو منفردين طيلة استحقاقهم أو استحقاق أحدهم للمعاش التقاعدي و كذلك من كان يعيلهم المستأجر من أبوين و أخوة و أخوات مجتمعين أو منفردين اذا كانوا مقيمين معه في المأجور و يثبت الاستشهاد أو الفقدان بوثيقة تصدر عن وزارة الدفاع . 

المادة /11/ 
اذا أراد المالك أخلاء عقاره المأجور من أحزاب الجبهة الوطنية التقدمية أو من الدوائر الرسمية أو المنظمات الشعبية أو النقابات على مختلف مستوياتها أو الجمعيات أو الوحدات الادارية أو البلديات أو المؤسسات القطاع العام و المشترك أو المؤسسات التعليمية و المدارس لأحد الاسباب المنصوص عليها في الفقرات ( ه-و –ز ) من المادة الثامنة من هذا القانون فلا تسمع دعوى التخلية منه الا بعد سنة من ابلاغ المستأجر طلب الاخلاء بواسطة الكاتب بالعدل . 

المادة /12/
آ- لاتسمع دعوى تحديد الاجرة الا مرة واحدة كل ثلاث سنوات و تبدأ هذه المدة من تاريخ التعاقد او من تاريخ الادعاء السابق . 
ب- عندما يحكم بالاخلاء يمنح شاغل العقار مهلة لاخلائه لاتقل عن ثلاثة أشهر و لا تتجاوز ستة أشهر اعتبارا من تاريخ اكتساب الحكم الدرجة القطعية . 

المادة /13/
يستثنى من أحكام هذا القانون : 
ا- عقود أيجار الاراضي الزراعية أو أماكن تربية الحيوانات و المباني التابعة لها 
ب- العقود التي بموجبها يقدم أرباب العمل أماكن لسكن عمالهم مجانا أو ببدل. 
ج- عقود اشغال المساكن المؤجرة وفق أحكام القانون /43/ لعام 1982 . 
د- عقود اشغال الاملاك العامة . 
هـ- عقود استثمار العقارات المملوكة للدولة أو الوحدات الادارية أو المؤسسات العامة الخاضعة لاحكام العقد الاداري التي أنشئت و خصصت أصلا لتقوم بخدمة لها صفة النفع العام . 
و- عقود استثمار المنشآت الاقتصادية : المحلات التجارية و الصناعية و المنشآت السياحية و الخدمية . 
ز- عقارات الخط الحديدي الحجازي المشمولة بأحكام المرسوم التشريعي رقم /20/ الصادر بتاريخ 6/8/1964 .

المادة /14/
يعاقب بالحبس من شهر الى سنة وبالغرامة من /100/ الى /1000/ لير سورية: 
آ- كل من أخلى عقارا استنادا لاحكام الفقرات ( ه-و-ز ) من المادة الثامنة و لم يشغل العقار أو يباشر البناء فيه خلال مدة ثلاثة أشهر من تاريخ الاخلاء أو لم ينته من بنائه خلال مدة الخمس سنوات من تاريخ الاخلاء أو لم يستمر شاغلا له مدة سنتين على الاقل . 
و يضمن المالك للمستأجر تعويضا عن العطل و الضرر من قيمة العقار المأجور وفق أحكام المادة التاسعة من هذا القانون . 
ب- كل مؤجر قام بعمل يقصد به ازعاج المستأجر و الضغط عليه لاخلاء العقار أو زيادة أجرته القانونية و للمستأجر أن يصلح ما أفسده المؤجر بالذات أو الواسطة و يحسم نفقات ذلك من بدل الايجار . 
لا تلاحق الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذه المادة الا بناء على شكوى المتضرر . 

المادة /15/
يعد سببا مشروعا ما استوفى و ما يستوفى من بدل فروغ أو هبات و ما يماثلها من التبرع عن العقارات المؤجرة التي تملكها الجهات العامة و المؤسسات و الجمعيات الخيرية ذات النفع العام و المنظمات الشعبية و النقابات و خزانات التقاعد و صناديق التكافل الاجتماعية و ما يماثلها. 

المادة /16/
ان الاحكام القضائية التي صدرت قبل نشر هذا القانون و اكتسبت الدرجة القطعية تنفذ كما هي. 
أما الدعاوى التي لم تزل قيد النظر لد ى محاكم الصلح أو الاستئناف و الاحكام التي لم تكتسب درجة القطعية فيبت فيها لدرجة الاختصاص وفقا لاحكام هذا القانون و لاحكام قانون أصول المحاكمات المدنية . 

المادة /17/
ا- تلغى أحكام القانون /464/ لعام 1949 و أحكام المرسوم التشريعي رقم /111/ لعام 1952 و تعديلاته كما تلغى أحكام المرسوم التشريعي رقم /3/ لعام 1987 و تعتبر عقود الايجار المعقودة في ظل نفاذها مشمولة بأحكام هذا القانون . 
ب- تطبق أحكام القانون المدني و قانون أصول المحاكمات في كل ما لم يرد عليه نص في هذا القانون . 
ج – يلغى كل نص تشريعي يخالف هذا القانون أو لا يأتلف مع أحكامه .

المادة /18/
ينشر هذا القانون و يعمل به من تاريخ نشره بالجريدة الرسمية . 

دمشق في 22/11/1421 هـ و 15/2/2001 

رئيس الجمهورية 
بشار الاسد

----------

